# Help me decide.. Boots.



## 1799687 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've narrowed it down to Danner Striker side zip, or the Haix Rescues. 

Danner - I know the Danner name is good, but theyre not NFPA approved. 
Haix - Newer company from what i know, cant find any reviews, but theyre NFPA approved. 

So basically my question is, reviews on both of these boots, and how important is NFPA approval. thanks.


----------



## joo (Dec 5, 2007)

Haix boots hands down. You will not regret your purchase. I love my boots, I have the rescue ems boots. Best choice I've ever made in boots.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 5, 2007)

Do they have womens' sizes and narrower widths?


----------



## 1799687 (Dec 5, 2007)

joo said:


> Haix boots hands down. You will not regret your purchase. I love my boots, I have the rescue ems boots. Best choice I've ever made in boots.



im ordering mine tonight, 170 from thefirestore.com thanks!


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 7, 2007)

There is no reason to have boots that are NFPA approved when operating on an ambulance..............

Between the two, I'd choose Danner....................


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 10, 2007)

What are they NFPA approved for? Fire resistance, bloodborne pathogens, etc.?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2007)

If your ambulance responds out of a fire station, do you want to change boots for a call?


----------



## eggshen (Dec 11, 2007)

Been rollin' Danners for 15yrs. That is not a bad way to go.


----------



## eggshen (Dec 11, 2007)

After checking out the Haix site I'll add my worthless 2 cents. If I needed to step on hot things maybe the Haix boots. If I did not want to get beat up for wearing silly boots? Well...I'd go back to the Danners.

Egg


----------



## Medic8388 (Dec 14, 2007)

...at least you get a CHOICE! At my service all uniform components are provided (and I appreciate that), including the boots.  Quite a few of us do not like the boots they have selected for us, but don't you dare wear something different... GAh!


----------



## joo (Dec 14, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> There is no reason to have boots that are NFPA approved when operating on an ambulance..............
> 
> Between the two, I'd choose Danner....................



The EMS boots are NFPA 1999, not anything else. Not for fire.  Why would you say you don't need NFPA approved for 1999? 

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=1999&cookie_test=1


----------



## joo (Dec 14, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> If your ambulance responds out of a fire station, do you want to change boots for a call?



I do, I put on my bunker gear.


----------



## thowle (Dec 16, 2007)

If I were you, I'd get the side-zip boots.  I have a pair that is, and a pair that isn't ... the ones with the zipper on the side are easier to don, atleast in the sense that you don't have to "waste" time tying the laces .. you can just slip, slide, zip, and run.. or walk, or whatever you want to do.


----------

